# This is mine I tell you MINE!!!!!



## Crayon (Mar 23, 2002)

ok, lets me start off by saying to myself crayon you need to lay of that shitty foods and start kicking some ass!

Ok I am going to starty keep track of my shit, and my workout


----------



## Miss LeDix (Mar 23, 2002)

Love the third person stuff going on here. 

Good luck Crayon!


----------

